# Compressed wipes / hand towels



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Learned about these not long ago, bought a pack to try out... good grief I find these useful. They are super compressed, i'd almost say "dehydrated" towels as ironic as it sounds. About the size of a quarter and half inch high. You put them in a tiny amount of water and they expand in seconds to be a nice fairly large wet towel.

Really useful for wiping off hands or spills... whatever. It takes less than a palm full of water to rehydrate one. I've been carrying a old washcloth in my gear to wipe down things after field dressing or whatever. These take up a fraction of the space.

I've already stuck 5 or 6 in every hunting bag I have, a bunch in all the tackle boxes, going to stick a handful in each glove box.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BMNV1M7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just pass'n it along.

-DallanC


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

I love them too. I keep a few in my kill kit. You don't have to worry about them drying out like wet-wipes and they're stronger than you'd expect.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you have some wet wipes that are drying out just sprinkle some water onto them. 

I have a box of them that I have been using for three or four years now and about a week before I put them into the truck I'll just run a little bit of water into the plastic tub that they are in and let them sit a while.


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

I do that too. For wet wipes that run dry that makes sense. But if something is going to sit in my hunting pack for a year and I KNOW it will happen, these compressed wipes make more sense.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

When Dallan says buy something, I buy it! Mine arrived yesterday. Seems like a great tool, as long as you have water.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> When Dallan says buy something, I buy it! Mine arrived yesterday. Seems like a great tool, as long as you have water.


LOL... you try one yet? It takes less than a cap full of water to hydrate one. Let the kids try it, they will get a kick out of it expanding.

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've used these for several years and they're great. The first package I bought had a clear plastic storage tube that holds about a dozen. That little tube is a staple in my hunting pack. I also keep a small baggie of them in my fly fishing vest. They're perfect for dipping in the stream then wiping the back of your neck on a hot summer day.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wanted to make a note I used these in the field and they worked great! Easy to use, and more importantly, they require less water than what I was using previously. I wrung them out a few times and refreshed with new water and they didn't disintegrate or fall apart. When I was done, I just stuffed it inside the now empty water bottle for the trip home.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have used them as well. They are handy, for sure.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Just ordered some, thanks for the advice.


Wednesday, Oct. 6
Estimated delivery


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Handy but they're not biodegradable. Pack em in pack em out.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey Dallan,
For a couple years I have carried them loosely in my fanny pack.
This year I got caught in a massive downpour during my bear hunt.
Note to self:
Next time keep them in a watertight container.
Not unlike a CO2 powered self inflating life jacket left out in a boat during a rainstorm…..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MrShane said:


> Hey Dallan,
> For a couple years I have carried them loosely in my fanny pack.
> This year I got caught in a massive downpour during my bear hunt.
> Note to self:
> ...


Ziplock sandwich bags have dozens of uses for items that you don't want to get wet, or to carry a wet item that you want away from other items.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Irish Lad said:


> Just ordered some, thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> Wednesday, Oct. 6
> Estimated delivery



They showed up, work great!!


----------

